# 2001 Quest Factory Cassette Replacement



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

I want to replace my wifes 01 Quests Factory Cassette Player with an After Market Cd-Player or a Factory Nissan Cd-Player. Which Models will work with her car. Keep in mind her car also has the Factory VHS Video Entertainment system installed.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

depending on how you are geting the factory cd player that would be the best bet. if you go aftermarket the factory video will have to be modified to work with the new head unit. i am not sure if there are wiring harnesses to adapt aftermarket to factory video. if there is you can bet it won't be cheap. neither will a factory cd unless you have a connection or can get a warranty exchange if "something was to happen to your cassette


----------

